# Taylors 2008 Auction Catalog i up



## Leeana (Jan 20, 2008)

I've been checking in waiting for the sale list to be posted, im sure more will be posted or changed around and pictured added later on more toward the sale but i thought i would give everyone a heads up.

http://www.taylorponyfarm.com/sale.htm

Leeana


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Leeana - hope they post more pics. Wish they would add the A or B to the numbers too.


----------



## crponies (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, Leanna. I was wondering how soon they would have it up. I am sure they will ad both more pictures and the registration numbers if I remember how they've done it previous years.


----------



## ckmini (Jan 21, 2008)

ahh I have been wanting to go for several years!!!

I would love to have #1




. I also like #4,7,9 and 24...(drool)


----------

